# Lime Rock Park Video - CRASH!



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks like this guy got lucky. :yikes:

Video


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Not so lucky bystander(s).

Don't stand at the track out point


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Here's one from Carolina Motorsports Park.

Viper Crash


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Looks like this guy got lucky. :yikes:
> 
> Video *


Oh, man... that's horrible... poor guy.

I have to say the edit made me laugh, though. His first statement, and then how the clip suddenly ends after his expletive.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lime Rock Park Video - CRASH!*



Plaz said:


> *Oh, man... that's horrible... poor guy.
> 
> I have to say the edit made me laugh, though. His first statement, and then how the clip suddenly ends after his expletive. *


I know...after the initial shock wore off, I found myself snickering at his final comment. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lime Rock Park Video - CRASH!*



Chris330Ci said:


> *I know...after the initial shock wore off, I found myself snickering at his final comment. :rofl: *


Ouchie.... I think I've seen that clip about a year or so ago.... was it just me or did he turn in a little early?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lime Rock Park Video - CRASH!*



doeboy said:


> *Ouchie.... I think I've seen that clip about a year or so ago.... *


The first one and the Viper one I've seen a bunch of times in a bunch of places ofver the past couple years. Can't remember if they have been posted here though.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Was that an NSX in the first crash? :bawling:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

So what does it say about you if you crash like that and then post your video in the web? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

JonW said:


> *So what does it say about you if you crash like that and then post your video in the web? :dunno: *


Nothing, other than some share-worthy video? :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

ezsce46 said:


> *Was that an NSX in the first crash? :bawling: *


Uh... It's an old Subaru. I think an old Legacy?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *Uh... It's an old Subaru. I think an old Legacy? *


Yes, I believe I remember reading or hearing that it was some Subaru.... dunno what kind exactly though...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ouch


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

i'm starting to get flashbacks...... 

hey if i had a video of my crash i probably would post it

i really do think alot of people go out on the track without the understanding or belief that this could happen to them

i know i sure didn't

jeff


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*roll bar*

That's why I'm putting one in, that could happen at any time with or without harnesses, with or without rollbar.


----------

